# EFFEXOR XR AND URINE TEST. QUESTIONS!



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have a question. I have been on Effexor XR for about a year now. I have a urine test coming up soon for a new job and I've heard that antidepressants (including Effexor XR) can cause "false-positives" on urine tests. (Test showing positive for a certain drug, like PCP or something, when in fact, the person has never done drugs.) Does anyone know anything about this or has anyone had any experiences with this? Thank you!


----------

